# bisschen (Aussprache)



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> „Bissjen“ ist sehr deutlich ebenfalls regional.


 Das bezweifle ich. Ich habe immer nur „bissjen“ gehört, und zwar von Deutschen jeder Couleur (also aus allen möglichen Regionen), die sonst „ch“ erwartungsgemäß auch „ch“ sprechen. Wie sprichst denn Du „bisschen“ aus? Gibt es tatsächlich Regionen, in denen das überwiegend mit „ch“ gesprochen wird?


----------



## Kajjo

Hm, ich glaube, da täuschen dich deine Ohren. 

_Mädchen
bisschen_

Ist da der [ç]-Laut für dich merklich anders?

Du magst recht haben, dass ein [ç] nach s, d, t ein wenig anders klingt als nach einem Vokal oder zumindest mit dem vorausgehenden Konsonanten etwas verschmilzt, aber ein [j] ergibt sich da nicht.

_jen 
chen_

Beides ist doch deutlich verschieden? Und auch

_Gretjen <hypothetisch>
Gretchen_

bissjen
bisschen

sind deutlich verschieden.


----------



## elroy

Hm, ein [j] habe ich immer gerade beim Wort „bisschen“ gehört, nicht also bei anderen Wörtern mit „s“ gefolgt von „ch“ (etwa „Gläschen“) oder überhaupt sonst noch einem Wort mit „-chen“. Kann es sein, dass aus irgendeinem Grund gerade bei „bisschen“ die Verschmelzung ausgeprägter ist als sonst und die Verwechslung mit [j] erst ermöglicht? Ob es vielleicht mit dem vorausgehenden „i“ etwas zu tun hat?


----------



## Kajjo

Zwischen 

_ein Gläschen
ein bisschen
ein Küsschen_

höre ich bei mir keinen Unterschied bzgl. [ç].


----------



## Hutschi

bisschen – Wiktionary

IPA: [ˈbɪsçən] bisschen (Info) [...]
Reime: -ɪsçən

(Das Hörbeispiel habe ich hier aus dem Zitat entfernt, wegen Wordreference-Regeln.)

Standard ist "chen" [çən] (im Prinzip mit dem "ich"-ch, das an die andere Stellung angeglichen ist.)

In der Schweiz habe ich es auch schon mit dem "ach"-ch gehört, glaube ich mich zu erinnern.


Mit "j" kommt es vor, aber das ist regional, da bin ich sehr sicher.

Vielleicht interferieren unsere verschiedenen muttersprachlichen Lautsysteme, das kommt oft vor. Kajjo hat solche Möglichkeiten implizit beschrieben.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> und die Verwechslung mit [j]



/j/ palatal approximant voiced
/ç/ palatal fricative unvoiced

Hört du denn eine stimmhafte Aussprache an der Stelle? Also ich ganz sicher nicht. Die Stimme setzt erst beim stimmhaften /n/ wieder ein.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> bissjen
> bisschen
> 
> sind deutlich verschieden.



Ich finde es sogar unheimlich schwer, "bissjen" richtig auszusprechen.

Ich bin wirklich sehr überrascht  von elroys


elroy said:


> Ich habe immer nur „bissjen“ gehört, und zwar von Deutschen jeder Couleur (also aus allen möglichen Regionen)


----------



## Demiurg

"bissjen" ist bei uns die regionale Aussprachevariante; auch andere Diminutive, bei denen das  Grundwort auf "-s" oder "-sch"  endet, werden mit "-jen" ausgesprochen: "Gläsjen", "Häsjen",  "Häusjen", "Fläschjen" (im Gegensatz etwa zu "Schweinchen", "Hütchen" ...)   Ich vermute, der Grund liegt in der leichteren Aussprache.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> "bissjen" ist bei uns die regionale Aussprachevariante; auch andere Diminutive, bei denen das  Grundwort auf "-s" oder "-sch"  endet, werden mit "-jen" ausgesprochen: "Gläsjen", "Häsjen",  "Häusjen", "Fläschjen" (im Gegensatz etwa zu "Schweinchen", "Hütchen" ...)   Ich vermute, der Grund liegt in der leichteren Aussprache.


Kann Dialektbeeinflussung sein. _Häschen _heißt im südhessischen und wahrscheinlich auch in deinem Dialekt [hɛ:sʒə]. Allerding bilde ich mir ein bissjen auch schon in anderen mitteldeutschen Regionen gehört zu haben; unter anderem auch Berlin. Die allgemein vorherrschende Variante, so wie @elroy es wahrnimmt, ist es m.E. aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Allerding bilde ich mir ein bissjen auch schon in anderen mitteldeutschen Regionen gehört zu haben; unter anderem auch Berlin. Die allgemein vorherrschende Variante, so wie @elroy es wahrnimmt, ist es m.E. aber sicher nicht.



Berlin eher nicht, dort ist es meist ganz normal mit ç oder "bissken".

Im südlichen mitteldeutschen Raum "biss-sch'n".


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Die allgemein vorherrschende Variante, so wie @elroy es wahrnimmt, ist es m.E. aber sicher nicht.


 Das überrascht mich aber. Einen Grund müsste es doch geben, warum ich ausschließlich bei diesem einen Wort ein [j] wahrnehme und zwar unabhängig von der Herkunft des Sprechers.  Ob hier vielleicht der Muttersprachler eine tatsächlich vorhandene Abweichung nicht wahrnimmt? Oder handelt es sich schlicht und einfach um eine unergründliche Fehlwahrnehmung eines DaF-Sprechers, die „einfach so“ entstanden ist? Oder vielleicht habe ich es damals so gelernt von jemandem, der es dialektbedingt so ausspricht und nehme es seither unter diesem Einfluss auch so wahr? 

Mich würde interessieren, ob andere DaF-Sprecher meine Wahrnehmung teilen? @bearded @Perseas @Minnesota Guy


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist durchaus möglich. Ich habe als Beispiel Quarantäne immer mit "kw" wahrgenommen. Dabei wurde es von den meisten im Westen _Karantäne_ gesprochen.
Bei der Wahrnehmung haben wir einen starken Filter, der dafür sorgt, dass wir die Laute und Wörter klassifizieren können.
Die Grenzen werden beim Spracherwerb festgelegt, sie können sich zwar noch ändern, doch das dauert.


PS: Bei Mattjes-Hering höre ich ein "ch". 
Die Laute liegen vielleicht wirklich dicht.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob andere DaF-Sprecher meine Wahrnehmung teilen


Wie Du ja weißt, war mein Deutsch anfangs 'südlich' geprägt, und in Süddeutschland und Österreich spricht man meines Wissens meistens klar 'biss-chen' aus. Ich habe demzufolge den Verdacht, dass mein Gehirn immer noch sowas vernimmt - auch in den Fällen, wo ein nördlicherer Gesprächspartner in Wirklichkeit  'bissjen' sagt (in nördlicheren Gegenden liebt man ja den Laut j - und keineswegs nur für Diminutive , etwa bei 'jut' statt 'gut', oder  à la Matjesfilet bzw. _à la hollandaise_).  Aus diesem Grund ist meine Antwort höchst subjektiv und nicht wirklich realitätsbezogen.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> PS: Bei Mattjes-Hering höre ich ein "ch".
> Die Laute liegen vielleicht wirklich dicht.



Das liegt wohl eher daran, dass in der Tat, die meisten in unserer Gegend Matjes mit  /ç/  oder /ʃ/ sprechen. 

Dem Zweiten kann ich nur zustimmen, /tç/ und /tj/ sind nicht allzu weit auseinander.


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> "bissjen" ist bei uns die regionale Aussprachevariante; auch andere Diminutive, bei denen das  Grundwort auf "-s" oder "-sch"  endet, werden mit "-jen" ausgesprochen: "Gläsjen", "Häsjen",  "Häusjen", "Fläschjen" (im Gegensatz etwa zu "Schweinchen", "Hütchen" ...)   Ich vermute, der Grund liegt in der leichteren Aussprache.


Vergleiche hierzu auch den saarländischen Ausdruck für _Kindchen_ im Plural, der in der Wikipedia eigens erwähnt wird: _Pänzjer__._


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob andere DaF-Sprecher meine Wahrnehmung teilen? @bearded @Perseas @Minnesota Guy





bearded said:


> Wie Du ja weißt, war mein Deutsch anfangs 'südlich' geprägt, und in Süddeutschland und Österreich spricht man meines Wissens meistens klar 'biss-chen' aus.


Ich habe denselben Eindruck bekommen, aber ich höre Deutsch nur im Fernsehen (Filme oder Nachrichten).
Meine Aussprache ist  [ˈbisçen], die nah der vorherrschenden Variante ist ( [ˈbɪsçən] ).


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich denke, die Aussprache des Diminutivs mit [j] nach Zischlaut ist im ganzen Rheinland verbreitet. Im Luxemburgischen ist das bei _ch_-Schreibung sogar die Standardaussprache: LOD - Lëtzebuerger Online Dictionnaire
DE Dialekt NL
Mitmachwörterbuch der rheinischen Umgangssprache


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _ein Gläschen
> ein bisschen
> ein Küsschen_


 Here is a recording of me saying these words.  What do you all think?


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, elroy,
wie ich es höre: 
Alle "ch" klingen nicht nach "j" sondern nach dem "ich"-"ch", bei "bisschen" klingt es ein wenig weicher.
Vielleicht liegt bei Dir die Grenze zwischen den Lauten etwas anders.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> bei "bisschen" klingt es ein wenig weicher.


Ich höre es auch so.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Here is a recording of me saying these words.  What do you all think?



Yes, I do hear a voiced palatal approximant  [j] in your _bisschen_, while I hear a voiceless palatal fricative [ç] in your other two examples _Gläschen_ and _Küsschen_. I wouldn't consider your pronunciation of  _bisschen_ as wrong, though. I think that both forms are natural allophones in the German diminutive.

As far as Cologne (Rhenish) dialect is concerned, there is even a rule from the _Akademie för uns kölsche Sproch_ to pronounce the diminutive with [j] after a hissing sound:


> Beim Diminutiv bleibt die Endung _-che_, die Aussprache ist je nach vorangehendem Laut
> mit ich-Laut oder mit "j":_Männche_ mit ich-Laut
> _Bötzche_ mit [j]


 Aussprache- und Schreibregeln

By the way: _Bützche_ means _Küsschen_ and here it's even written with a "j".
Edit: _Bötzche_ means _Höschen_


			
				Marita Köllner said:
			
		

> _Denn mir sin kölsche Mädcher
> Hann Spetzebötzjer an
> Mir lossen uns nit dran fummele
> Mir lossen keiner dran. _


----------



## bearded

Also elroy spricht wie ein Kölner .



Gernot Back said:


> _för uns kölsche Sproch_


Bedeutet 'uns' hier ''unsere''? Und heißt dabei ''uns'' immer noch ''uns''?


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Also elroy spricht wie ein Kölner .


Nein, denn dann hätte er _bessche_ [ 'bɛsjə ] gesagt.


bearded said:


> Bedeutet 'uns' hier ''unsere''? Und heißt dabei ''uns'' immer noch ''uns''?


Ja, ich habe aber auch schon kölsch "us" für das hochdeutsche Personalpronomen "uns" im Akkusativ oder Dativ gehört.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Yes, I do hear a voiced palatal approximant  [j] in your _bisschen_, while I hear a voiceless palatal fricative [ç] in your other two examples _Gläschen_ and _Küsschen_. ...



Das bedeutet, dass die Grenzen zwischen "j" und "ch"  bei uns unterschiedlich sind.
Wir klassifizieren die Laute unterschiedlich. Wir hören sie wahrscheinlich auch unterschiedlich.

Bei Farben ist es analog ein ähnlicher Prozess. Die Lage der Grenze zwischen Blau und Grün ist zum Beispiel auch abhängig von der Sprache.

Letztlich heißt es, dass "ch" und "j" einen Übergangsbereich haben und je nach Gegend eine unterschiedliche Laut - Zeichen-Zuordnung besitzen.

Ich höre kein "j" sondern "ch", Claude hört auch "ch", bearded hört kein "j", Gernot hört ein "j".
Das ist ein relativ normaler Prozess. Wir hören wahrscheinlich das Gleiche, nehmen es aber verschieden wahr oder grenzen es verschieden ab.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Here is a recording of me saying these words.  What do you all think?


I hear [ç].


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Bei Farben ist es analog ein ähnlicher Prozess.


 Gute Analogie!


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> bearded hört kein "j"


Genauer gesagt, ich höre da einen 'Übergangslaut' zwischen ç und j (also 'weicher' als ç, ich dachte, Du meintest dies). Die beiden Laute stehen aber wirklich ganz nahe/dicht beieinander.


----------



## berndf

But I think it is at the border of [ç] and [ʝ], not at the border of [ç] and [j]. In my understanding of German phonology [ʝ] (the more so if partially devoiced as in @elroy's sample) is phonemically /ç/ and not /j/.

For reference, *this* is how I realise the difference between _bisschen_ and _bissjen_.


----------



## elroy

Maybe what I say is not a [j], but to me it definitely doesn't sound like a [ç].

As I was saying the three words, I found that in "Gläschen" I had a clear [ç] but that in "Küsschen" I felt like I was tending towards the sound I have in "bisschen," so I came up with the half-baked theory that maybe the preceding vowel has to do with it.  [ɪ] and [ʏ] are both high vowels while [ɛ] is not, so perhaps high vowels tend to trigger the shift towards [j] or [ʝ].  And perhaps this shift occurs to a certain extent among native speakers, I picked it up in "bisschen" from one or more native speakers who have the shift, adopted that pronunciation, and have perhaps since filtered out the other pronunciation in perception.  And this has possibly only happened to me with "bisschen," as opposed to other words with a high vowel and "-chen," because of the very high frequency of "bisschen."

@berndf, your "bissjen" sounds like the way I've heard the word pronounced many times!  It sounds completely native to me.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Genauer gesagt, ich höre da einen 'Übergangslaut' zwischen ç und j (also 'weicher' als ç, ich dachte, Du meintest dies). Die beiden Laute stehen aber wirklich ganz nahe beieinander.


Könnte es sich dabei um diesen "Übergangslaut" [ɕ] handeln?

Laut Wikipedia kommt der auch im Thüringischen vor, also in Hutschis Mutterdialekt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.



> In mehreren deutschen Dialekten wird das helle _ch_ oft so ausgesprochen, z. B. im Thüringischen. In einigen Dialekten betrifft dies sogar das /sch/. In diesem Fall lauten also beide gleich.
> 
> Beispiel: Ge*sch*i*ch*te [ɡəˈɕɪɕtʰə] statt [ɡəˈʃɪçtʰə]


 Stimmloser alveolopalataler Frikativ – Wikipedia
Das ist auch der Laut, der im Luxemburgischen für das Diminutivsuffix nach Nicht-Zischlauten verwendet wird:
LOD - Lëtzebuerger Online Dictionnaire


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> @berndf, your "bissjen" sounds like the way I've heard the word pronounced many times! It sounds completely native to me.


So have I. And it is regional. Definitely central German as @Demiurg and @Gernot Back have confirmed for Western Central German. I had thought also in eastern Central German dialects but @Frank78 is certainly more familiar with those dialects than I am and he said _no_.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Here is a recording of me saying these words. What do you all think?


They are really good pronunciations. No problem in real life at all.



berndf said:


> But I think it is at the border of [ç] and [ʝ]


Yes, the "bisschen" is maybe a bit towards [ʝ], but it is unvoiced and so clearly not a [j].

Maybe there really is a nuance between [ç] and [ʝ], too, after -s- for native speaker as well.  

When Elroy initially talked about [j] I was distracted by the fact that [j] is voiced and that doesn't fit at all, see #6 with my note nobody responded to. In Northern German and in general Standard German I never heard [j] pronounced at all. Never. Not even close.

But I admit, the [ç] in "bisschen" tends to be a nuance to [ʝ] for native speakers, too, in some instances. But it is clearly unvoiced and not a full [ʝ] which is quite farther up in the mouth.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> For reference, *this* is how I realise the difference between _bisschen_ and _bissjen_.


Agreed, and your bissjen is voiced and that's why it's odd and clearly wrong (or better: clearly wrong as bisschen and clearly correct as bissjen).


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Laut Wikipedia kommt der auch im Thüringischen vor, also in Hutschis Mutterdialekt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


Sprachlich war ich eher im fränkischen Bereich. (Itzgründisch.) Politisch gehört es zu Thüringen. Thüringisch ist eine andere Form. 


Ein Ergebnis ist aber, dass ich manches eher "hyperkorrekt" ausspreche, weil ich sehr viele Wörter durch Lesen und daraus folgende Analogie gelernt habe.


berndf said:


> For reference, *this* is how I realise the difference between _bisschen_ and _bissjen_.



Ich höre kein "j", allerdings ist der "ch"-Laut im zweiten Fall etwas weicher - aber noch im "ch"-Bereich.

Leider kann ich IPA nicht genügend gut, um die genaue Abgrenzung darzustellen.
Darf ich hier ein eigenes Beispiel einstellen?


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Könnte es sich dabei um diesen "Übergangslaut" [ɕ] handeln?


Ja, wahrscheinlich.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Könnte es sich dabei um diesen "Übergangslaut" [ɕ] handeln?


[ɕ] liegt zwischen [ʃ] und [ç] und nicht zwischen [j]/[ʝ] und [ç]. [ɕ] ist in einigen Dialekten das Resultat der Verschmelzung von _sch_ und _ich_-Laut. Mit dieser Diskussion hat das eher wenig zu tun.


----------

